# 8/23--Marlin



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Left Daybreak a few minutes before five and headed to an area of blue water with a temp break around 50 or so miles south. This was the first true blue water I have seen all year and it was beautiful. Ended up with two marlin with one spitting the hook tail walking behind the boat. Pic of the other below. Bait was everywhere and weather was perfect.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice catch! Glad to hear blue water may be moving back north.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats and good to hear about the water quality with some bait and fish.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and Pics! Congratulations on a nice Marlin. Is that lure a blue and white Williamson El Dingo?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great pix and good report.....damn blue water still out 50 miles.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome!!! Congrats on a good day .


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I will have to go back and see exactly which one it was. I believe it was a fathom lure. The other white hit an ilander.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job on the blue!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

cobe killer said:


> good job on the blue!!!


Looks like a ****** to me


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice White for sure! Look at the anal fin in the second pic


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats!


----------

